# Multiple Mega Muskies



## Wallijig (Jul 14, 2013)

(Mega for South Dakota Musky anyway.)
I thought I hooked a horse when trolling for walleyes on Saturday. using 6 lbs test line and med action pole I thought one or other was going to snap when landing these beasts. :shock: 
First one I did not measure just wanted to get back in water so would survive. I put it in livewell while getting camera out. it laid in well and tail folded up and stuck out above deck aways. After threw back measured on how far it was longer then storage hatch in boat, estimating around 43".






I was catching some eyes in area so kept working there and landed 2 more measured them at 33". Released both those to battle another day too.





Man do those things have some teeth!! I did not get picture of bigger ones teeth but did take pictures of one of the 33'ers. 





I did manage to limit (4) on 17"-19" eyes and catching and releasing couple 23"ers.


----------



## 2sac (Jul 14, 2013)

Love catching them. Hate they destroy bass gear. Nice job


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, Awesome!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 15, 2013)

Awfully nice catching  =D>


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome! They must have been down chasin the eyes


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 16, 2013)

Well went after eyes in same spot and muskies there again.
Caught and released a 36" and 33" this evening.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 17, 2013)

Be careful, you might get Muskie fever!


----------



## HOUSE (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome catches dude! I'm still looking for my first one


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 22, 2013)

Not able to make it out for couple days. Went back after walleyes and here were the muskies again. I was by myself trolling this area catching walleyes again. All of sudden one of my poles folded back. I knew right what it was right away by bend in pole. I kicked boat out of gear and started reeling it in, all of a sudden my other pole about got yanked out of pole holder. Reeled one in I had, released, then reeled in second, picture was second, both were approx same size.

This Muskie thing I do not think is tuff as everyone say it is. LOL J/K


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2013)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------

